# Health Insurance



## tonycowley (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi everybody, any recommends please as I will be moving to Sharm in October for an indefinite period so will need basic cover at a REASONABLE premium. Thanks


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

tonycowley said:


> Hi everybody, any recommends please as I will be moving to Sharm in October for an indefinite period so will need basic cover at a REASONABLE premium. Thanks


For insurance in Egypt, the best company I know of is Allianz. But perhaps you prefer to insurance yourself through a British company, in which case I'm not sure who'd be better or the benefits of doing it here or there.

Medical care in Egypt on the whole is very cheap and I don't know many that cover themselves unless provided by their work. Saying that, serious operations and complicated procedures can be costly.


----------



## tonycowley (Jun 25, 2010)

Sam said:


> For insurance in Egypt, the best company I know of is Allianz. But perhaps you prefer to insurance yourself through a British company, in which case I'm not sure who'd be better or the benefits of doing it here or there.
> 
> Medical care in Egypt on the whole is very cheap and I don't know many that cover themselves unless provided by their work. Saying that, serious operations and complicated procedures can be costly.


Hi Sam, thanks for the advice, I worked in Sharm a couple of times as a freelance dive instructor and have now retired so intend to come over to stay. Will rent initially as before, then make a decision as to what happens from there. I note your advice to other newbies ref. lawyers. On a previous visit I gave POA to this guy based in delta sharm who arranged me going to el tur at the price of 700 l.e., this was 2007 so will be interesting to see if this gent is still where I left him??? Thanks again and I hope maybe to meet up with other ex pats on arrival.
ps Is the Camel bar still functioning? Bye for now, Tony


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

tonycowley said:


> Hi Sam, thanks for the advice, I worked in Sharm a couple of times as a freelance dive instructor and have now retired so intend to come over to stay. Will rent initially as before, then make a decision as to what happens from there. I note your advice to other newbies ref. lawyers. On a previous visit I gave POA to this guy based in delta sharm who arranged me going to el tur at the price of 700 l.e., this was 2007 so will be interesting to see if this gent is still where I left him??? Thanks again and I hope maybe to meet up with other ex pats on arrival.
> ps Is the Camel bar still functioning? Bye for now, Tony




Hi Tony,

You and many seem to be going for the retirement option in Sharm. I can't blame you really, a great lifestyle and place to retire. And if you enjoy diving, where better?!

I am indeed rather clued up on the ways of the Egyptian law. Why did you give the lawyer in Delta Sharm PoA? Did you buy a property or need him to do something else for you whilst you weren't here? I know of a few lawyers based at Delta, so quite possibly he is still there.

Camel bar is still where you left it, but I promise you would not recognise it! It has been revamped and extended out to the roof terrace, and it is gorgeous. Always busy as usual.

Sam


----------



## tonycowley (Jun 25, 2010)

Sam said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> You and many seem to be going for the retirement option in Sharm. I can't blame you really, a great lifestyle and place to retire. And if you enjoy diving, where better?!
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, in answer to your query on PoA I was advised by a dive centre to use this guy and being green, took his word this was the way to go as he organised a driver/guide to take me to el tur and then when renewing visa in future, having the authority I would not be needed to make further trips. This inclusive in the 700 l.e. I paid.
Just inside the main entrance to Delta Sharm on the left there was a small parade of shops and his office was on top of them, can't now find his business card.
Good to see the Camel Bar is finished as they were erecting the steelwork for it when I left. Wonder if Mike is still manager?
I would like to keep in touch with you as I have other legal stuff to sort out on arrival and any advice will be much appreciated.
Bye for now and thanks again Tony


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

tonycowley said:


> Hi Sam, in answer to your query on PoA I was advised by a dive centre to use this guy and being green, took his word this was the way to go as he organised a driver/guide to take me to el tur and then when renewing visa in future, having the authority I would not be needed to make further trips. This inclusive in the 700 l.e. I paid.
> Just inside the main entrance to Delta Sharm on the left there was a small parade of shops and his office was on top of them, can't now find his business card.
> Good to see the Camel Bar is finished as they were erecting the steelwork for it when I left. Wonder if Mike is still manager?
> I would like to keep in touch with you as I have other legal stuff to sort out on arrival and any advice will be much appreciated.
> Bye for now and thanks again Tony


Hi Tony,
Sounds like we may have used the same lawyer as you from Delta Sharm, possible anyway.
My husband and I are going to sharm in october and with Sams contacts will be going to El Tur for extended visas if you want to tag along, dates coinciding that is?
Just a thought but maybe a annual travel insurance policy or a single trip which can last up to 1 year, I'm looking into at the moment.
Hope any of this helps.
Jo


----------



## tonycowley (Jun 25, 2010)

*Sharm*



josmiler05 said:


> Hi Tony,
> Sounds like we may have used the same lawyer as you from Delta Sharm, possible anyway.
> My husband and I are going to sharm in october and with Sams contacts will be going to El Tur for extended visas if you want to tag along, dates coinciding that is?
> Just a thought but maybe a annual travel insurance policy or a single trip which can last up to 1 year, I'm looking into at the moment.
> ...


Hi Jo, thanks for the offer and as yet not sure of exact date I will be arriving but anticipate end of Oct. Please let me know how you get on with insurance as quotes I've got so far are astronomical. Thanks for the input. 
Tony


----------

